# ZDayZ



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

For anyone on the east coast or in the midwest, here's your meet for the year.

http://zdayzevents.com/

May 19 - 21 is the weekend. Bookmark it, reserve it, get ready for it. I hope to see lots of you there.


----------

